# Onda de Frio em Nova Iorque



## Santos (6 Fev 2007 às 09:14)

On the streets of Manhattan, people wrapped up in their warmest clothes as they made their daily commute, with temperatures hovering in the high teens Fahrenheit on Monday. People could be seen sporting scarfs, woollen hats and jackets to combat the cold weather, which was around minus seven degrees Celsius. According to the National Weather Service, New Yorkers are in for several days of unusually frigid weather. On her way to work, Nicolene Hanson said she could not believe how cold the weather was for this time of year. "It is freezing cold, I can't believe it. My face is like ice, everything, and my nose, you can see it," she said. But spare a thought of those who have to work outside in the freezing conditions. New York construction workers are having to grin and bare the icy weather. "I take a break about every hour, go in the truck, sit and warm up, then I come back out again," said construction worker Vinnie Lodato. New York homeless shelters are operating at full capacity, with homeless outreach organisations trying to get as many people off the streets before nightfall. Readings in the 30's (minus one Celsius) are average this time of year, but temperatures were expected to remain below freezing most of the week. Brisk winds will make it feel still icier, as cold as five degrees below zero, the weather service said.

But New Yorkers can take some cold comfort from the fact that there are no snow or ice storms in the forecast. A bone-chilling Arctic cold wave with temperatures as low as 22 fahrenheit (minus five below zero Celsius) shut down schools for thousands of youngsters on Monday and halted some Amtrak service and disabled car batteries from the northern Plains across the Great Lakes. And Chicago was feeling the cold as well, as rivers started to ice over. Timothy Johnson had to spend the day delivering sandwiches on his bicycle and proved the length people will go to make a dollar. "It's brutal but I need the money." Construction worker Frank Drozd said, "I just gotta grin and bear it that's all, you just gotta go out there and you know just bear the cold weather that's all you have to do you know it's just something most constructions workers have to do all the time." But field truck driver Bill Coffey said he can cope with the cold and it's all about dressing to the conditions. "I just have to dress right, bundle up, layers, I have a nice mask to put on so I'm good to go," he added It's cold in Illinois but there's a small reprieve in sight. Temperatures dipped as low as minus 15 in Freeport, in the northwest part of the state, on Monday. But the National Weather Service says a low-pressure system and accompanying cloud cover should ease bitter temperatures slightly on Tuesday.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 14:08)

Então mas os Novaiorquinos não se estavam a queixar que não iam ter neve este ano afinal parece que já se andam a enterrar nela.  

A natureza nunca faz nada em vão...


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2007 às 21:35)

Alguns valores da temperatura máxima e mínima:

Dia 5
NEW YORK/JOHN F. KENNEDY INT., NY.:	-7,8 ºC  /	-12,8 ºC
NEW YORK/LA GUARDIA, NY.:	-7,8 ºC /	-12,2ºC

Dia 6
NEW YORK/JOHN F. KENNEDY INT., NY.:	-5,0 ºC  /	-11,7 ºC	 
NEW YORK/LA GUARDIA, NY.:	-5,0 ºC /	-10,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2007 às 21:38)

O clima de Moscovo mudou-se para lá eles que detestam tanto os Russos


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Fev 2007 às 22:36)

Dan disse:


> Alguns valores da temperatura máxima e mínima:
> 
> Dia 5
> NEW YORK/JOHN F. KENNEDY INT., NY.:	-7,8 ºC  /	-12,8 ºC
> ...



Eu congelava neste clima...   
-12,8º, fonix....


----------



## Minho (7 Fev 2007 às 00:11)

Uma imagem de daquelas bandas.... o rio em ponto de congelação


----------



## Fernando_ (7 Fev 2007 às 19:40)

Também faz frío em Chicago 

05/02: *-16,7º* / *-23,3º*
06/02: *-15,0º* / *-22,8º*
07/02: *-12,2º */ *-20,6º*

Primeiro chegou o frío
















E depois chegou a neve, o gelo e o caos  











Fonte: http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/custom/photos/chi-070205cold-photogallery,1,920171.photogallery?coll=chi-news-hed&ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## Iceberg (8 Fev 2007 às 22:55)

Só de pensar que NY está à mesma latitude que nós ...

Maldita Corrente do Golfo ...   

Já agora, viram hoje as imagens de Londres ... espectacular!


----------



## Dan (8 Fev 2007 às 23:16)

Iceberg disse:


> Só de pensar que NY está à mesma latitude que nós ...
> 
> Maldita Corrente do Golfo ...
> 
> Já agora, viram hoje as imagens de Londres ... espectacular!



Mas a corrente do Golfo até passa mais perto de Nova York


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2007 às 01:07)

Ainda assim no Reino Unido, nada comparável com o recorde de neve que caiu em 1881, dizem que existiu acumulações com mais de 4 metros...


----------

